# Asa new speed limit



## GIBBS (Oct 13, 2012)

What are the local clubs going to do about the new 290 speed limit in some asa classes?


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 13, 2012)

RBO will be honoring it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 13, 2012)

What classes ?


----------



## j.reagan (Oct 13, 2012)

bowanna said:


> what classes ?



men's pro
senior pro
semi- pro
known 50
known 45
open a
open b
senior open
unlimited
limited


----------



## lightsspeed (Oct 13, 2012)

where did you see this newrule at?


----------



## lightsspeed (Oct 13, 2012)

Never mind.....Found them....


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 13, 2012)

it's going to be a little sketch with the seniors!!  the real old seniors like clark, leon, kp and me, shoot in the, shall we say, older senior classes, at the asa are still limited to 280+/- fps.  the young whipper snapper seniors shoot the new 290+/- speed.  come state championship time and asa time the speed limits will be different than at the local shoots??????


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 14, 2012)

j.reagan said:


> men's pro
> senior pro
> semi- pro
> known 50
> ...



Dang, gotta get 15 fps somewhere ?


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 14, 2012)

you already shoot the lightest arrow on the market...time to crank up the #age.  good bye shoulder


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 14, 2012)

*Specialist*

Already set 58# 295fps that's with the Specialist..arrows are 24.5 heavy tip


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 14, 2012)

245 gr??????????????????


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 14, 2012)

*Bowtech*

That's the length Geez 24.5 from what l see yardage won't be much of an issue..


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 14, 2012)

Is 290 the max speed? I thought 280 was max speed for the last several years. Is 290 the minimum speed?


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 14, 2012)

290 is the new max.....your dl and hound dogie's are the same.  that bow must be extremely fast to get that speed with such a short dl??  how heavy is your arrow??


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Oct 15, 2012)

new speed limit is 290 with a 3% variance allowance for chronograph differences.


----------



## KPreston (Oct 15, 2012)

That will be in the 299 fps class---I all ready am pulling as many pounds as I can stand---Glad I shoot in the real old man class---KP---


----------



## MathewsArcher (Oct 15, 2012)

KPreston said:


> That will be in the 299 fps class---I all ready am pulling as many pounds as I can stand---Glad I shoot in the real old man class---KP---




If you would get rid of those heavy eastons. You might get a little more speed out of that Mathews, lol.


----------



## GIBBS (Oct 16, 2012)

will the north ga circut go by the new asa speed?


----------



## GaBear (Oct 21, 2012)

That will be brought up at the scheduling meeting. Just got to get all the clubs together for a big pow wow!!!!


----------

